# how to land a manager job in restaurants and fast food ?



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

is there anything specific they look for? or is it just purly depended on years of experience? if so how many?


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am not 100% sure on this but the way I always thought it worked (having done food service, food prep, cashier work, but not managerial) was if you stick around long enough, you can become manager. At places where turnover is high, it is around a year.
 


If you have managerial experience, I’m betting that helps and you can start there, especially if it’s in the same business/field. Guessing then you could start at that level. 
Can’t hurt to apply for some entry positions and go in and talk about how they promote. They might like your desire to move up and hire you.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)

When I worked in fast food back when I was in school most of the managers were promoted from within and put through management training. If you get recognized as a reliable hard worker and tell them that's what you want they will probably be more than happy to get you on a management track.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

In general in most fields managers are promoted from within. The basic idea is that you try and replicate your best workers by putting them in a position where they can coach others to help them live up to their potential, that's what a good manager does. So work hard, be consistent, and try to go the extra mile to put some new ideas that help the bottom line into action. Here's a good article about restaurant managers in particular. Restaurant Manager Job Description - How to Become a Restaurant Manager | Snagajob


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

When I worked at a McD's, they wanted to make me a shift manager but at the time I was only coming back for a few summers between college. Before I had worked a full year, I took a year off after graduating high school. So I guess a strong work ethic and experience while being an employee. I had shown good communication with the other employees when we had rushes and had to be quick to get things moving faster while working register, and when I worked in back making the food I had to constantly communicate with the other grill people to cook the meat when I was running low so I would never run out. The store manager would notice this and praise me on it while she was working, and one of the reasons she thought I'd make a good manager, but of course I can't be a manager while only working summers.

Also looking for things to do when not busy, like stocking and cleaning. You need to know what to do so when you're in control of the regular employees, you know what they need to do to keep the store in order while you do manager things like counting the cash register at the end of the night and counting stock for the next truck shipment.


----------

